# OIL: nisssport and greddy part numbers for GA16DE



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

I have been looking around but can't find what part numbers work.

on the nissport page NISsport Oil Pressure Adapter
they give several PN, can someone port up which PN is the correct one.

Also for a Greddy sandwich plate adapter, what's the PN and where's a good place to buy them from?

tks

D


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

NS-2100R will work it doesnt list ga16de motor but it still fits


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Almost all Nissans have the same bore diameter for the oil pressure sender. Anything for a CA-, KA-, GA-, and SR-series will all work in regards to that for both turbo and simple oil pressure gauge applications.


----------

